

Vitamin Pills -  A False Hope? - vrs
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/health/17well.html?_r=1&em

======
skmurphy
The "anti-oxidants prevent cancer" model may not be working out--if only
because cancer may be an emergent property of a number of different processes
--but fish oil (omega-3 fatty acids) is absolutely worth taking to prevent
heart disease. See for example
<http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jhtml?identifier=4632>

------
mattm
If you're interested in this topic, I recommend reading Michael Pollan's books
- The Omnivore's Dilemma or (the shorter) In Defence of Food. He explains more
why reductionism in nutrition makes absolutely no sense - both scientifically
and from a health point of view.

------
TFrancis
I began taking a daily multivitamin and fish oil (sometimes flax seed) because
I felt that my diet wasn't healthy during my college years. Placebo effect or
not, I felt better and in general my life improved. Even if it isn't a direct
effect of the contents of the multivitamin, the price is so insignificant and
the benefit so great that it easily passes cost/benefit analysis.

------
da01
There was a study that was published in Oct. 2007 by researchers from the
University of California (Berkeley). They did not find any negative effects
from heavy vitamin and supplement users. In fact, all the tests they ran
showed they were far healthier than the non-vitamin users.

You can view and download the full report at: <http://www.landmarkstudy.com/>

It seems to contradict a lot of the stuff from the NY Times article.

